# AirMedia de la freebox et iOS 5.01



## lejoss (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Heureux utilisateur d'AirMedia (alias AirPlay non officiel) pour la freebox, jusqu'à la mise à jour en iOS 5.01, je connais quelques soucis avec cette techno depuis la mise à jour. En fait, cela marche 30 secondes puis le son se coupe, ça grince, le son revient puis s'en va...

Suis-je seul à avoir des problèmes de ce type ? Apple a-t'il modifié quelque chose dans la facon de gérer l'airplay avec la mise à jour iOS 5.1 pour réduire la compatibilité d'airplay avec les "hacks" d'airplay comme airmedia ?

Et comme par hasard, une nouvelle version Airport est sortie hier (7.6)...


----------



## lejoss (12 Novembre 2011)

Je suis le seul à avoir ce problème ?


----------



## msx (16 Novembre 2011)

bonjour, non tu n'es pas le seul, et encore toi tu peux écouter la musique pendant 30 s, chez moi rien n'y fait malgré toutes les manips que j'ai effectuées  wait and see


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Novembre 2011)

Il aurait été étonnant qu'apple laisse faire free en toute impunité...


----------



## lejoss (17 Novembre 2011)

Chez moi, cela semble s'être arrangé avec la mise à jour 1.1.2 du firmware du player. Les morceaux stockés sur mon NAS Syno et "poussés" en AirPlay avec DS Audio sur le freebox player via l'iPad semblent passer correctement maintenant. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de faire des tests approfondis mais je vais voir ça ce WE... Je vous tient au courant

@msx, dis-moi comment tu as configuré ton réseau... Tu n'arrives pas non plus à streamer sur le boitier freebox server (avec un son tout moisi dû aux haut parleurs en carton de la freebox server) ?


----------



## msx (17 Novembre 2011)

salut, je n'ai fait des essais que sur le server, et j'ai tiré un cable du server à mon ampli, actuellement et malgré la maj du player en 1.1.2, ça ne fonctionne toujours pas, j'ai tout essayé avec mon ipad ainsi que mon iphone, j'essaierai plus tard avec mon macbook mais ces ennuis ont commencé je pense lors d'une des maj du server en 1.1.3.
Voila, j'espère que free sera alerté et qu'on trouvera une solution aussi vite que possible.
Ps:je rappelle que tout fonctionnait très bien avant.
A bientôt


----------



## murphy33 (23 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Pour moi ça a toujours bugué sur le player et c'est bien dommage car j'adore cette fonction


----------



## murphy33 (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je relance le sujet : une solution ?


----------

